# sr20det in z??



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

well check this out im postin this for a friend not to sure bout z cars myself..but the question is this if u swap a s13,s14,or s15 motor in one if these cars will it work out... i mean like the power to weight ratio and stuff.. i told him that the 280 he has is to heavy for these kind of motors but correct me if im wrong...thank

fredo


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

your not going to get as much torque as the I-6s or the VG30E(T)'s

Swap a RB 25 or 26DETt and have fun not that bullcrap SR20


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

rite on...just tryin to get some info for my friend thanks


fredo


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

tell him if he wants something either do a turbo swap or an RB 25 or 26 DETT


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

i did thanks for the info


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

Do you have friends that take the 302 out of their Mustang GT and put in a 6 cylinder?

Pulling a v6 and replacing with a 4 cylinder is NOT an upgrade. It is what an idiot does when he thinks it's kool to have anything that's JDM. yO!!


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

Engloid said:


> Do you have friends that take the 302 out of their Mustang GT and put in a 6 cylinder?
> 
> Pulling a v6 and replacing with a 4 cylinder is NOT an upgrade. It is what an idiot does when he thinks it's kool to have anything that's JDM. yO!!



hahaha thats wut i told him but he just dont listen

fredo


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

NissanB132gtr said:


> hahaha thats wut i told him but he just dont listen
> 
> fredo


So he can spend about $3-5k to put in the engine and get it running, and have less hp than he would by putting a $20 boost controller on a stock z31t. Sounds like your friend's a really bright guy...haha.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I mean jeez , even an RB20 is better than an SR20. That's about as small an engine as I would care to go.......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey You Know "jeez" Is Actually Spelled "geez" Silly Ass- Sorry, Im Just Here Post Whoring-lol

Hey That Is Pretty Ridiculous Though- Why Dont I Just Eat My Turds And Call It Nitrous-lol Gfys


----------

